# Video: Seabass jigging at its finest with light tackle



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## NjTunaJigger (Jun 25, 2012)

that was awsome!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice indeed!! FISH ON Kil!!


----------

